# 8100 Vs. Duramax



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey, I have looked at just about every 2500 HD in Kansas City. I'm not to sure about the power plant that I want to use 8100 or Duramax. Its not about the cost ( not much diff. ). If you have one let me know what you think. MPG is also some thing hear about.

Thanks
D


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

There are advantages associated with either engine.

Gas engine: less cost to purchase this engine, fuel available everywhere, less cost for oil changes because diesels hold at least twice as much oil, easier starting when really cold and shorter warm up period, less exhaust smell, less engine noise (although Duramax is a very quiet diesel).

Diesel engine: much more torque (pulling ability), much better fuel economy, engine longevity typically much greater (like 250,000-300,000 miles, or more).

In our case, we got a diesel because we wanted the option of buying a good-sized fifth wheel sometime in the future and having the truck to do the job. Also, towing with a diesel can get 30-50% better fuel milage. The more fuel costs, the sooner the diesel's extra initial cost will be re-couped. I know, everyone thinks that fuel is cheap because of the temporary breather we are getting, but prices will be higher than ever within a year (my prediction).

Bottom line: the more you tow, the heavier you tow, the more a diesel makes sense. Just MHO.

Bill


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I concur with Bill. I purchased the Duramax for the pulling power and the increased MPG. I talked to a man who had a 8100 and ask him how his MPG was and he told me it was terrible, around 8 MPG. With the duramax I am getting around 13 towing and close to 20 not towing. Plus, like Bill said, we plan on upgrading to a 5th wheel in the future. If you plan on upgrading your TT and want better MPG then I would go with the Duramax.

Leon


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Bill pretty much hit everything. It does come down to your personal choice. The diesel will give you better mpg unloaded as well as towing. That 8.1 is a thirsty engine but strong. If a fiver is in your future, you may want to consider the diesel. I have had both engines. My .02 would be the diesel.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

D,

I've got teh 8.1 and really like it's power. BUT, if I were to upgrade to a fiver, I would want the Duramax. More power is more power.

Good luck on your choice.

Mark

BTW, shout out to my family in KC!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is some more food for thought, although it is heresay...

I have heard that the Allison Tranny does not like the 8.1 as much as the Duramax. I don't know what the problems are, but have heard that.

If you do decide on the oil burner, see if you can find a leftover '06, or an '07 that is going to be know as the Silverado Classic. After 1/07, the new emissions standard for diesel engines will be in place, and the new body style will be the standard. Basically, and this comes from a dealer, if it is the '06 body style, it has an '06 engine, whether it's called an '07 or not. If it has the new body style, like the 'burbs, tahoe's, and Avalanches, then it has the '07 engine.

Hope I didn't confuse you.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

It all depends on what you want to do with it. I have the 8.1 and love it yes it has a drinking problem but it has more than enough power. I can't justify the duramax because I don't drive it enough I put about 8000 miles a year on my truck and at least 6000 of that is towing the trailer.I have heard diesels don't like just sitting around.I get about 12mpg not towing and between 8 and 10mpg towing depending on which tires I have on and how fast I want to get there. For the 3mpg I might get with the diesel when towing it would take a loooong time to save any money.

John


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Duramax would be my vote. Always better gas mileage, longer life and better re-sale value. Would like to feel what the difference in torque is and if it is anything at all.

Tim made a good point. Get a classic with LBZ motor instead of the new LMM motor in the '07.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree with most.
I have the 8.1 and love the pulling power never been short. it pulls a 5er with no problems. The milage is not as good as the duramax, but the truck sits most of the time except for the weekends and short quick trips to the home impovenment stores. the duramaxs and other deisels dont really like that.
So unless you tow alot of miles or big hills the 8.1 is a good strong choice.
Good luck with the choice.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Tim made a good point. Get a classic with LBZ motor instead of the new LMM motor in the '07.


Why? Unless you just don't like the new styling. Even so, consider resale value. The last year of a bodystyle always depreciates faster than the first year of a new one. Remember the 2004 Ford F150 Heritage? Didn't think so. No one else does, either. Just looks like an older Ford.

Mechanically, I'd rather have the additional power and torque of the upgraded engine.

Sluggo


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Tim made a good point. Get a classic with LBZ motor instead of the new LMM motor in the '07.


Why? Unless you just don't like the new styling. Even so, consider resale value. The last year of a bodystyle always depreciates faster than the first year of a new one. Remember the 2004 Ford F150 Heritage? Didn't think so. No one else does, either. Just looks like an older Ford.

Mechanically, I'd rather have the additional power and torque of the upgraded engine.

Sluggo
[/quote]

There is going to be a good size price increase on the new body style diesel engine because of emission standard requirements. It will have a exhaust filter that will require additional maintance and will only be able to run on the new fuel. It also will now be out till Feb/Mar time frame.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> There is going to be a good size price increase on the new body style diesel engine because of emission standard requirements. It will have a exhaust filter that will require additional maintance and will only be able to run on the new fuel. It also will now be out till Feb/Mar time frame.


And with it, all the inherent "Growing pains" of a new technology. If you want the new body style, then wait 'til next year, or get the 8.1...after they've had a chance to work out the bugs, as there will always be bugs. When I buy a truck, I'm not thinking about resale value, as especially with a diesel, I'd be looking at keeping it for the long haul, unless it was a piece of crap...like my Excursion.

Tim


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

There is going to be a good size price increase on the new body style diesel engine because of emission standard requirements. It will have a exhaust filter that will require additional maintance and will only be able to run on the new fuel. It also will now be out till Feb/Mar time frame.

Gary

Inasmuch as the new fuel is the only fuel - what's the diff?

Sluggo


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Inasmuch as the new fuel is the only fuel - what's the diff?


There are still a few stations selling both, though they are very few. The old stuff has 500 ppm of sulfur, and the new stuff is 15 ppm, and has some different additives in it for the particulate filtering, and if I'm not mistaken it burns a bit hotter also.

I'm pretty sure the new engines require a different, more heat resistant (read that more expensive) motor oil also.

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Slug,

The difference is maybe up to $2K in the price of the truck, plus the maintenance of these soot filters which although minimal, it is something else to go wrong.

Add to that as Tim pointed out you have a new model year and there will be some bugs for sure. If you look at some posts from maybe a week ago the LMM (late '07 motor) hasn't even been rated yet for HP and torque. I bet it is down from the '06-'07 LBZ. That's 3 strikes in my book, price is up, maintenance is up, and performance is likely down.

The old diesel boys are going to be holding on to their trucks for a while longer before buying this new truck with soot filters and the like. That's my prediction.

Mike C


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

GM just did release the HP/Torque figures and both are up....slightly.

365 HP up from 360 HP
660 lb-ft of torque up from 650 lb-ft

Not much difference but it is a little bit. As for pricing........still no info...yet.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Not much difference but it is a little bit. As for pricing........still no info...yet.


That's the part I'm afraid of.









Tim


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

If money wasn't an issue I would have gone with the Duramax. But it was...

The 8.1 tows our 10,000lb 5ver easily and gets 9mpg on the average doing it. I've gotten as good as 9.8mpg on very flat terrain and 8mpg in the mountains. Usually get 11-14 not loaded.

I also don't drive my truck every day so it only gets about 6000 miles per year which made more since for the gasser. Also, right now gas is 50 cents per gallon cheaper which would even the fuel economy issue out

Bottom line is that if you can afford the Duramax get it. But if you want or need to pull 10,000lbs with a gasser the 8.1L is unbeatable.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I have heard that the new engines with the filters will retail about 5k higher than the ones with out the new filters.


----------

